# fourteen men and a boy



## hog1935 (Jul 29, 2012)

Does anyone else have trouble taking down a PW9? I know its not manly to admit but it takes 14 men and a boy to hold the slid back at the match point and then turn the gun around to tap out the slide stop. Besides my fingers are in the way! I watched the video and the guy doing the demo must be a gorilla or he has a weak spring. I made myself a device that you can push the gun down on and then its easy to finish the take down. I don't have much meat on my hands and without gloves I can't get a good hold on the slide.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Had a pm9 for 2.5 years. I never had an issue even from day one.


----------



## hog1935 (Jul 29, 2012)

what does that mean?


----------



## hog1935 (Jul 29, 2012)

I wathed the video again with my gun in hand...it seems i was holding it wrong....never mind.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

It is a pain until you figure out how to grip it.


----------

